# Durius Water Applet. Klick auf Logo?



## dorschi (28. Okt 2007)

Hallo Leute,

habe mit ein Water Applet zusammengebaut. nur beim klicken auf das logo kommt immer ein link zur durius.com homepage? wie kann ich das unterbinden?  danke


----------



## Wildcard (28. Okt 2007)

Indem du deine Programme selbst schreibst anstatt sie zu klauen?  ???:L


----------



## Guest (28. Okt 2007)

naja ich habs ja normal runtergeladen..gibts da nicht ne möglichkeit?


----------



## Wildcard (28. Okt 2007)

Frag den Autor des Programms. Ist seine Baustelle.


----------



## Guest (28. Okt 2007)

danke für die unterstützung


----------

